# Your cycling fallacy is…



## classic33 (17 Jun 2016)

* Any more out there?* 

*“If cycling infrastructure is installed, shops won’t be able to take delivery of their stock”*

*“You need special clothes, bags, etc., to be able to cycle.”*

*http://cyclingfallacies.com/en/*


----------



## G3CWI (17 Jun 2016)

Hot sweaty cyclists are a contributory factor for global warming.


----------



## Globalti (17 Jun 2016)

The first statement must have been dreamed up by somebody who lives in cloud-cockoo land or has never been to the Netherlands.

The second is half true; special kit makes cycling more comfortable and efficient but isn't an absolute requirement.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jun 2016)

You have to ride expensive lightweight bikes to REALLY enjoy cycling


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jun 2016)

"Cycling helmet saved my life"


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jun 2016)

Globalti said:


> The first statement must have been dreamed up by somebody who lives in cloud-cockoo land or has never been to the Netherlands.
> 
> The second is half true; special kit makes cycling more comfortable and efficient but isn't an absolute requirement.


Hmm, not sure I agree. My cargo pants are just as comfortable as my cycling leggings.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jun 2016)

_"Cyclists are a bunch of left-wing, holier than thou do-gooders"
_
Oh no. Hang on a sec. That one's true isn't it?



Graham


----------



## Globalti (17 Jun 2016)

Yes; I'd even add arrogance to the typical cyclist personality trait. But of course since I also drive a car I have a well-balanced attitude and I'm not at all arrogant, oh no.


----------



## Profpointy (17 Jun 2016)

Cycle lanes are "a good thing"


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jun 2016)

Cyclists create traffic queues


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2016)

All cyclists jump red lights.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jun 2016)

Profpointy said:


> Cycle lanes are "a good thing"


Cycle lanes are good things.....green paint and white lines to allow councils to tick boxes are not good things.


----------



## Profpointy (17 Jun 2016)

just_fixed said:


> Cycle lanes are good things.....green paint and white lines to allow councils to tick boxes are not good things.



maybe you can point me to one (not in Holland say) 
I know I'm slightly trolling, but I genuinely can't off the top of my head recall a cycle lane which is "a good thing", though they may exist i theory


----------



## Globalti (17 Jun 2016)

Too true; most so-called cycle lanes are just a narrow strip along the side of the road where all the debris collects, put there so the council can claim so many miles of cycle lanes. I sometimes even suspect the paint manufacturers are giving the council buying department a bung.


----------



## Markymark (17 Jun 2016)

Cycling is dangerous.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Jun 2016)

Cyclists as a group are collectively responsible for any one cyclist's behaviour.


GC


----------



## outlash (17 Jun 2016)

All your riding has to be for a purpose. Be it 'training', 'base miles' etc etc. You can't just go out for a ride.


----------



## Profpointy (17 Jun 2016)

Globalti said:


> Too true; most so-called cycle lanes are just a narrow strip along the side of the road where all the debris collects, put there so the council can claim so many miles of cycle lanes. I sometimes even suspect the paint manufacturers are giving the council buying department a bung.



Quite, and merely having a cycle lane means cars are "entitled" to pass you with about a thou' of clearance as they can drive to the edge of their lane, whilst most people would pass you with a more or less sensible clearance otherwise. So the mere existence of the lane forces you to cycle closer to the gutter than is really safe - or to cycle outside the lane ignoring it which will get you treated very agressively

And the segregated ones are even worse as every junction becomes a stop and start each 50 yards, and every driveway becomes a hazard. Journey becomes longer, more dangerous and less convenient.

Get rid of 'em all, and spend the budget taking council officials to the pub instead - it would cause less harm


----------



## Tanis8472 (17 Jun 2016)

Profpointy said:


> Quite, and merely having a cycle lane means cars are "entitled" to pass you with about a thou' of clearance as they can drive to the edge of their lane, whilst most people would pass you with a more or less sensible clearance otherwise. So the mere existence of the lane forces you to cycle closer to the gutter than is really safe - or to cycle outside the lane ignoring it which will get you treated very agressively
> 
> And the segregated ones are even worse as every junction becomes a stop and start each 50 yards, and every driveway becomes a hazard. Journey becomes longer, more dangerous and less convenient.
> 
> Get rid of 'em all, and spend the budget taking council officials to the pub instead - it would cause less harm



A bit like this one


----------



## markharry66 (17 Jun 2016)

you cycle you must be fit


----------



## Markymark (17 Jun 2016)

Mountain bikes are for grown ups too.


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2016)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Cyclists as a group are collectively responsible for any one cyclist's behaviour, but the same does not apply to car drivers.
> 
> 
> GC



FTFY matey


----------



## Profpointy (17 Jun 2016)

markharry66 said:


> you cycle you must be fit



but if you cycle, you will become fit.


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Jun 2016)

A new bike will make you a better cyclist.


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2016)

Everyone has a clipless moment


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Jun 2016)

Jan Ulrich is a better time-trialer than Yellow Saddle.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jun 2016)

Profpointy said:


> maybe you can point me to one (not in Holland say)
> I know I'm slightly trolling, but I genuinely can't off the top of my head recall a cycle lane which is "a good thing", though they may exist i theory


The new one at Curry mile in Rusholme for one. Completely seperated now. Not ridden it yet but looks great and user friendly once finished.
The Padiham Greenway, The Haslingden Greenway.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jun 2016)

Only skinny cyclists are serious cyclists.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jun 2016)

Those small wheels (on a Brompton) must make it really hard work.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jun 2016)

Cycling clothes need to be efficient.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Jun 2016)

This fancy new wicking technology fabric won't stink after ten minutes.


----------



## Rooster1 (17 Jun 2016)

"Cycling makes you fatter" (I may have made that up)


----------



## Rooster1 (17 Jun 2016)

"Cycling makes you more awesome" - that is true (and I made it up)


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2016)

Traffic Droid is not a chump.


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Jun 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> "Cycling makes you fatter" (I may have made that up)


Sounds like my excuse for not losing weight - I'm replacing fat with muscle mass ....


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2016)

You must get cold/wet in this weather.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jun 2016)

Bikes are so expensive. (Normally followed by something like "a bloke at work paid _four grand_ for his bike. Four grand! For a _pushbike!_")


----------



## jonny jeez (17 Jun 2016)

Road bikes are uncomfortable

Tiny saddles are a pain in the arris


----------



## Markymark (17 Jun 2016)

Northern cyclists can keep up with southern cyclists.


----------



## Oldfentiger (17 Jun 2016)

Southern cyclists can climb hills


----------



## TheJDog (17 Jun 2016)

Adults on BMXs don't look ridiculous.


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Jun 2016)

Wearing replica kit is a good look if you are over 40.


----------



## Markymark (17 Jun 2016)

Oldfentiger said:


> Southern cyclists can climb hills


Northern cyclists think gentle inclines are hills.


----------



## outlash (17 Jun 2016)

rugby bloke said:


> Wearing replica kit is a good look



FTFY


----------



## Oldfentiger (17 Jun 2016)

Markymark said:


> Northern cyclists think gentle inclines are hills.




Edit:
Just thought about this. 
Northern cyclists think gentle inclines are hills is a fallacy.
Yup


----------



## rugby bloke (17 Jun 2016)

outlash said:


> FTFY


Eh ? I don;t speak abbreviations !


----------



## outlash (17 Jun 2016)

FTFY = Fixed That For You


----------



## Drago (17 Jun 2016)

Northern cyclists get more fadge than Southern ones.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jun 2016)

Electric bikes are only for old people.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Jun 2016)

Cycle lanes ARE a good thing.

If you live in any other European country than the UK.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (17 Jun 2016)

just_fixed said:


> The new one at Curry mile in Rusholme for one. Completely seperated now. Not ridden it yet but looks great and user friendly once finished.


There's a strip of segregated lane just north of that now as the first bit of the Oxford Road scheme (bus priority), that's even better at the moment as it's straight and simple


----------



## SavageHoutkop (17 Jun 2016)

"I couldn't possibly cycle that far" (or "my child couldn't possibly cycle that far") 
(I'm no distance cyclist but I do cycle to work, 5 miles of flat is easily doable by most adults, and by almost all if you open it up to ebikes). 
"I can't do my shopping by bike"


----------



## cosmicbike (17 Jun 2016)

Red bikes are faster...


----------



## User16625 (17 Jun 2016)

Lance Armstrong was the 1st cyclist on the Moon.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Jun 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Lance Armstrong was the 1st cyclist on the Moon.


Maybe not, but he got pretty high though.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2016)

Markymark said:


> Northern cyclists think hills are gentle inclines.


FTFY


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jun 2016)

Tight shorts can make men look phallusy.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jun 2016)

@potsy is a cyclist.


----------



## EatSleepRideRepeat (17 Jun 2016)

Recumbent bikes can't go up hills.


----------



## EatSleepRideRepeat (17 Jun 2016)

It's too dangerous to ride a bike on the road these days.


----------



## booze and cake (17 Jun 2016)

Can't believe its taken until page 5......'there is such a thing as road tax, and cyclists don't pay it'.


----------



## Nibor (17 Jun 2016)

just_fixed said:


> The new one at Curry mile in Rusholme for one. Completely seperated now. Not ridden it yet but looks great and user friendly once finished.
> The Padiham Greenway, The Haslingden Greenway.


the partially segregated ones on Manchester road on the Rawtenstall side of Haslingden arent bad either.


----------



## cyberknight (17 Jun 2016)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Lance Armstrong was the 1st cyclist on the Moon.


He probably felt like he was with the amount of juice sloshing around in his veins .

TMN to @Yellow Saddle


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2016)

just_fixed said:


> The new one at Curry mile in Rusholme for one. Completely seperated now. Not ridden it yet but looks great.



Likewise I shall go for a play on it.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2016)

You only cycle because you can't afford a car.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 Jun 2016)

You get less punctures if you call them p*'s


----------



## booze and cake (17 Jun 2016)

Some Dawes Galaxy owners are under 50


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2016)

“People cycle on footways, causing danger to those walking”

“It’s too wet / dry / windy / hot / cold to cycle where I live”


----------



## SavageHoutkop (17 Jun 2016)

"you must get wet on your bike" (no, not normally, given good waterproofs)


----------



## mjr (17 Jun 2016)

just_fixed said:


> You have to ride expensive lightweight bikes to REALLY enjoy cycling


I've just got my Dutchie roadster back on its wheels, it's lurvely to be cruising along again and it's definitely not lightweight (about the same weight as my hybrid but so much nicer).



Profpointy said:


> maybe you can point me to one (not in Holland say)
> I know I'm slightly trolling, but I genuinely can't off the top of my head recall a cycle lane which is "a good thing", though they may exist i theory


It's difficult. Most of the ones I like are cycle tracks rather than lanes, but how about Cambridge Hills Road? https://www.camcycle.org.uk/newsletters/122/article25.html - much better than the narrow shoot they replaced.

As for the later point about making every driveway a hazard - every driveway is already a hazard! A cycle lane/track without sufficient visibility of emerging motorists failing to stop might be a worse hazard, but some of the fools will pull out because "it's only a bike" and you can't be moving at any speed, right?



steveindenmark said:


> Cycle lanes ARE a good thing.
> 
> If you live in any other European country than the UK.


Yeah. Most of the UK is still crashingly bad at them. Even the better places aren't consistently good. So maybe the best cycle lanes in the UK are the short ones that bypass road closures or traffic lights?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Jun 2016)

Recumbents are dangerous because they're too low down for drivers to see them.

GC


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> "you must get wet on your bike" (no, not normally, given good waterproofs)


TMN to me.


----------



## mjr (17 Jun 2016)

SavageHoutkop said:


> "you must get wet on your bike"


@Fnaar?


----------



## Markymark (17 Jun 2016)

People taking about Strava make it sound interesting.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (17 Jun 2016)

You need a helmet if you want to go cycling.

GC


----------



## crazyjoe101 (17 Jun 2016)

"That saddle must be really uncomfortable!"


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2016)

"It's too hilly round here to cycle!"


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Jun 2016)

classic33 said:


> "It's too hilly round here to cycle!"


Classic


----------



## tyred (17 Jun 2016)

classic33 said:


> "It's too hilly round here to cycle!"


 
You just need a smaller chainring


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jun 2016)

just_fixed said:


> The new one at Curry mile in Rusholme for one. Completely seperated now. Not ridden it yet but looks great and user friendly once finished.
> The Padiham Greenway, The Haslingden Greenway.


Ta, intend to check these out, though maybe have been on the last without realising it.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2016)

Cycling is better in fixed gear, you feel so connected to the bike.........................................................................................................Yeah right.


----------



## Apollonius (17 Jun 2016)

The more like a car a bike is, then the better it is. Things like suspension, disc brakes improve a bike so much....


----------



## foot_loose (17 Jun 2016)

We have many miles of segregated cycle paths (shared use with pedestrians) here is Milton Keynes. You have to cross the odd small road. Major roads all have underpasses or bridges. You an cycle pretty much anywhere in the town without using the roads if that's what you want to do. Though I am a road cyclist, I commute to the station using the cycle tracks to avoid dozy early morning driver interfaces.


----------



## G3CWI (17 Jun 2016)

Real cyclists always use clipless pedals


----------



## swansonj (17 Jun 2016)

Or even: there is such a thing as a real cyclist.


----------



## tommaguzzi (17 Jun 2016)

Disc brakes are the way forward


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2016)

tyred said:


> You just need a smaller chainring


£24.99!


----------



## Yellow Saddle (17 Jun 2016)

cyberknight said:


> He probably felt like he was with the amount of juice sloshing around in his veins .
> 
> TMN to @Yellow Saddle




TMN?






But, but, we hardly know each other.

Or did you mean something else?


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> TMN?
> 
> View attachment 132217
> 
> ...


Goorh, you can tell he's still a newbie.


----------



## winjim (17 Jun 2016)

Mixtes are for girls.


----------



## mjr (17 Jun 2016)

foot_loose said:


> You an cycle pretty much anywhere in the town without using the roads if that's what you want to do.


1. Oi! City! 
2. You can but you'll be taking a long detour in a couple of places. It's much quicker if you'll use minor roads where they're a connecting part of the route.

MK has some things right but some basics wrong (like why does the cycleway always climb or descend, not the carriageway? Which more often has a motor?) and the city is a giant example of how you can make cycling easy but if you make motoring easy too then inertia means most motorists will keep driving.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Jun 2016)

You shouldn't wear headphones whilst cycling, listening to music could distract you from the road.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Jun 2016)

Haven't read all pages TBH, but in case it hasn't been mentioned DO NOT ask about @Fnaar and his cycling phallusy


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jun 2016)

Markymark said:


> Northern cyclists think gentle inclines are hills.


Or in my case today - northern cyclists think that steep hills are gentle inclines!


----------



## classic33 (17 Jun 2016)

*“People cycling cause congestion / Providing for cycling won't ease congestion”*


----------



## speccy1 (17 Jun 2016)

Cake, of any description, is bad for you


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jun 2016)

Women like bikes with baskets.
Give me panniers anytime!


----------



## speccy1 (17 Jun 2016)

Glasses keep the flies out of your eyes..............I beg to differ, feckers!


----------



## speccy1 (17 Jun 2016)

Shaving your legs makes you faster


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Jun 2016)

To assert yourself on town/city roads and claim your position you need super super bright laser lights.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Jun 2016)

This year's model is better than last year's model.

This decade's model is better than last decade's model.

Cos the cycle industry's sole concern is continuous real improvement and ever more simplicity of ownership.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jun 2016)

Militant cyclist.

I was called a "militant cyclist", because I choose to use my bike as my primary form of transport, and choose to ride on the road rather than an adjacent PWABPO (pavement with a bike painted on). I wouldn't have minded so much if the person addressing me so weren't a part-time judge, a relation of whom used their car to try to persuade me to ride on the PWABPO.

Anyway, I think I shall now call all drivers who choose to use their cars as a primary form of transport 'militant drivers'.


----------



## HLaB (18 Jun 2016)

Lance Armstrong


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2016)

HLaB said:


> Lance Armstrong


@blazed


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jun 2016)

"I didn't hit you or force you off the road so that was a safe pass." 




booze and cake said:


> Some Dawes Galaxy owners are under 50


 Just got a Galaxy. Edit to add: since I'm 42 perhaps it would be appropriate to name it Zaphod.


----------



## swansonj (19 Jun 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> ...
> 
> Just got a Galaxy.


And your age is....?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jun 2016)

swansonj said:


> And your age is....?


42. Was editing at the same time you posted.


----------



## tyred (19 Jun 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> "I didn't hit you or force you off the road so that was a safe pass."
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a Galaxy. Edit to add: since I'm 42 perhaps it would be appropriate to name it Zaphod.



I prefer Dairy Milk myself.


----------



## cosmicbike (19 Jun 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> 42. Was editing at the same time you posted.


 
Ah, life, the universe and everything. Maybe a Galaxy is the answer..


----------



## rugby bloke (20 Jun 2016)

This fancy expensive sports nutrition snack is better than a banana and a couple of Jaffa Cakes.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (20 Jun 2016)

Lightweight wheels make you faster


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jun 2016)

This is the last hill. 


Downhill all the way after this. (Oh, except for this small rise, and this little climb and ... and ...)


----------

